

Boxes 2 iOS App Is in Beta! - BoxesOfficial
http://box.es
A place for your stuff. Organize. Discover. Buy. Sell.
======
lsiunsuex
Not to pick on this particular website / product; I've seen too many posts to
HN that are just previews, but why:

1: can't you tell us what the product actually does 2: not post this until
your actually ready to show the world a product and 3: pertaining to the first
2, why should I give you my email address?

It's like vaguebooking - if you want to tell the world you've created
something you think they might find useful - then just come out and tell them
when your ready.

Theres not even enough content on the home page for idea validation.

Nice video though - But if it wasn't for the text on the homepage, I'd have
thought it was a new pixar movie.

